# Rillie hungry for more



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Townsville Crocodiles veteran John Rillie starred as his team beat Perth on Wednesday and now the Crocs are treating Tuesday's game one against the South Dragons as another must-win road game.
Rillie, 37, hit 10-of-17 from three-point territory to score a season-high 34 points at Challenge Stadium on Saturday in an amazing shooting display and he's feeling as fresh as he has in years, which could be due to a slow start to the season that saw him benched.
However, after the Crocs stunned the Wildcats on Wednesday, they now take on a Dragons team that finished on top of the NBL ladder but that Townsville beat three of four times, including on New Year's Eve and on February 6.


Rest of the article


----------

